# HELP -- how do I remove stale basement smell from stuff?



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

We just inherited a bunch of great linens, blankets, and towels from my husband's grandmother. Also bunkbeds, mattresses, and washer and dryer. It all smells like old stale yuck. Do you know what I mean? I hate to generalize like this, but it's a smell I've always associated with old people.







I had a grandma whose stuff all smelled like that too (although my other grandma's didn't) and my MIL says she also had a grandma whose stuff smelled like that. My mom has a suitcase set that smells like it. ??? It is a very specific smell, but I have no idea what is actually causing it. I don't think it's mildew -- it doesn't smell like that to me, and in the past I've dealt with mildew/mold fine with bleach and oxyclean. This smell is far more tenacious. I thought maybe mothballs? But it's on *everything*, even, like I say, the washer & dryer. What on earth could it be, and how do I get rid of it?

With the linens I've washed them *many* times, using bleach, and eventually the smell came out. (Thank god.) But the blankets and towels are proving tougher to remove the smell from, and I have no idea what to do with the things that can't be washed, like the mattresses.

Right now the mattresses are outside. They've been there for two weeks and I can't smell any difference.







My MIL says it will probably just take time... I'm despairing, though. As for the rest, I've tried bleach, detergent, oxyclean. Is there something else I could be trying?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Baking soda for sure (I don't know for the mattress- but maybe a sprinkling on them would work as long as it doesn't rain- even if it does you could shake/hit out anything that doesn't come loose)

For things you can throw in the drier throw a cup of BS in the wash and a cup of vinegar in the rinse and hang to dry. You could even add some of your own scent (essential oil?) to it.

That's bound to get it out...at least after doing it a few times. I'd assume a warm/hot wash would be best.


----------



## onemoremom (Jun 8, 2007)

Get very liberal with baking soda, vinegar, and sunshine.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I will try baking soda and vinegar. I assumed that if bleach wouldn't work, those wouldn't work -- but I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Try picking up some enzyme cleaner from the pet store. It is made to remove cat/dog urine smells.

I have used that on dh's work clothes (smells from glues and such that he uses on plumbing pipes) and they come out fresh smelling.

Also used to clean our mattresses when Sarah (our cat) decided to use them as a waste area







Removed all scents.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely try an enzyme spray. I've seen enzyme-based odor-remover sprays at the HFS; they might help with the mattress. It will take time, though!

For blankets, I'd try rewashing with some enzyme cleaner, and then hang to dry in the bright sun.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Enzyme spray! Okay, I've heard of that before but have no idea what it is. What exactly would it say on the label to help me identify it? Would they sell it at a regular grocery store? (I don't think we have a pet store near here...)

Thanks, everyone, I feel like I'm getting closer to non-stinky stuff!

BTW, I did try baking soda and vinegar in a wash (twice) for a blanket, and dried in the sun. The smell isn't gone entirely, but it is *much* better.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

I just heard this tip for taking must smells out of paper, maybe it would work for linens - wrap the linens securely in tissue paper, then put them in a sealable plastic tub or bin atop a thick layer of charcoal briquets (not the quick-light kind, just the regular ones). Charcoal is supposed to absorb odors very effectively.

I know that smell you're talking about. I dread developing it myself and on my belongings.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Nature's Miracle or Bac Out are a couple of brands.

I've also found something that was labelled as an "odor remover." It was a spray, and it said something about active enzymes on the label. You want something that talks about enzymes and doesn't just cover up the odor with fragrance. There should be something at your grocery store or at a Target kind of place.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds* 
Enzyme spray! Okay, I've heard of that before but have no idea what it is. What exactly would it say on the label to help me identify it? Would they sell it at a regular grocery store? (I don't think we have a pet store near here...)

Bac-Out!! You can use it in the washing machine or just spray it on the mattresses.

It's made by Bi-o-Kleen and can be found at health food stores, the natural section of your grocery store, or online at many places including Drugstore.com (It was on sale last week @ drugstore.com and may still be.)


----------

